# Monarch instead of hummingbird



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

My wife spotted a hummingbird on the deck by our fuschia plant that they frequently stop in on. By the time I got the camera ready it was gone, but found this critter on there. Really rather have had a hummingbird photo though...


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Right about now you should watch for "monarch trees", Mark. Small shrubs or trees that have THOUSANDS of migrant monarchs in them, they migrate right about now, and will select one of these bushes or trees to hole up in at night to rest. I've seen it, once, right along I-75. It was pretty incredible...


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Have so many hummies around here a butterfly wouldn't stand a chance.:lol:

This year has been gangbusters for hummies.....


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

We put out 8 feeders daily each with 8 holes for the little guys to eat. Every day just after the feeders get filled every hole has a bird drinking from it and still plenty more buzzing around waiting for a turn. Its been a great year for them


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a bunch here this year too! They are such cool birds to watch!:SHOCKED:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

jasonvanorder said:


> We put out 8 feeders daily each with 8 holes for the little guys to eat. Every day just after the feeders get filled every hole has a bird drinking from it and still plenty more buzzing around waiting for a turn. Its been a great year for them


You're hummers SHARE a feeder? Ive got 2 out. 1 in the front and 1 in the back and they still get territorial. They are starting to feed more so they are getting ready for the migration south.


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

wyldkat49766 said:


> You're hummers SHARE a feeder? Ive got 2 out. 1 in the front and 1 in the back and they still get territorial. They are starting to feed more so they are getting ready for the migration south.


 every once and a while one will get grumpy and try to run off the others but the more he chases off the more that come in right behind him


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

jasonvanorder said:


> every once and a while one will get grumpy and try to run off the others but the more he chases off the more that come in right behind him




Have same thing here.......:lol::lol: Have a real grumpy female that will park her butt on a branch 20 ft away from the feeder....every time one comes in to feed she'll chase it away then right back to the branch.... I mean she will set on the branch all day long....never observed one that stayed that inactive for so long........she's a real beootch....


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Oldgrandman said:


> My wife spotted a hummingbird on the deck by our fuschia plant that they frequently stop in on. By the time I got the camera ready it was gone, but found this critter on there. Really rather have had a hummingbird photo though...


That's cool.

Every year we collect a bunch of monarch catipillars for the kids. This year they were pretty late to hatch and we still have a bunch in chrysalis's in the house that are a few days out before they emerge. Great project for the kids.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

TSS Caddis said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Every year we collect a bunch of monarch catipillars for the kids. This year they were pretty late to hatch and we still have a bunch in chrysalis's in the house that are a few days out before they emerge. Great project for the kids.


 
Oscoda area is loaded with hummers and butterflys I was shocked at how many we saw last weekend.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> Right about now you should watch for "monarch trees", Mark. Small shrubs or trees that have THOUSANDS of migrant monarchs in them, they migrate right about now, and will select one of these bushes or trees to hole up in at night to rest. I've seen it, once, right along I-75. It was pretty incredible...


That would be cool to see in person. Saw it on the boob-tube but never in the outdoors. nd that area in Mexico where they congrigate by the 10's of thousands.
I also have been 8 miles off shore fishing on Lake Michigan and had them stop in on the boat to take a break from flying, then they take off flying again in a Westerly direction! 

TSS, I haven't seen a catapilar or cocoon since I was a kid. Always found them up by Mesick hanging off the siding on my Grandparents cabin or on the milkweed plants up there. Brings back memories. They are interesting little bugs for sure.

Gonna have to carry the camera at all times or camp out on the deck with it for a hummingbird photo I'm afraid. Keep missing them by the time we spot them and I hunt it down.


----------

